# Birds switching fields



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Every weekend I have gone out this sept ,and the birds switch fields on me everytime, I watch the birds until they leave there field right before dark, what the hell has been goin on ? It must be the worst luck out of anybody. What do you other hunters think it is and when they go out to feed in the morning they come of the roost in small groups and hit a different field every morning. These birds have been the most unpredictable birds I have ever seen :roll: . But it wouldnt be hunting if we shot the piss out of birds every day, right!! I scouted my *** of to have this happen to me every weekend.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Dude
get under the flyway, or what you think is the flyway, if they change that, then yea, you might have bad luck. But if you can pinpoint there direction, you should get some crosstraffic even if there not landing in your field.
Blake


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It can happen, and does to a lot of people. So far the only factor for us has been the storms....twice now the birds did the opposite, but we waited it out and got some action.

Are you just scouting the night before? I know it sounds like an overkill, but if you really want better luck...try scouting on say a Wed. night. Than you can reiterate all of your spots from Wed. on Friday. The one's that aren't still feeding there were probably too unpredictable to begin with, but if you're seeing the same patterned birds...you should be golden.

I have seen in some weird areas where the birds will frequent a morning field, and a different evening field. That can throw you for a loop.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

One thing you need to watch out for is sometimes they will use two feilds during the day one in the moring and one at night.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey guys thanks for the info, went out this morning and limited out between me and my buddy, we were done by 10:00am. They were in our face it was unreal!!


----------

